# WANTED: Aero bars



## bof (17 Sep 2007)

Looking for a pair of simple aero bars (or a unit) - eg Profile Jammer, or similar. PM me if you have one you want to get rid of.


----------



## domtyler (17 Sep 2007)

I have a pair of the cheap £30 jobs, I think it is the Profile Jammer but I'll have to check. What size are your bars?


----------



## bof (17 Sep 2007)

I will let you know this evening.


----------



## bof (19 Sep 2007)

Sorry to take so long to get back to you - had to find my vernier ruler. The bars are 26.0mm (the Italian standard).


----------

